# Project Xtern - Missouri



## williamsja (Jun 3, 2011)

According to the AAPC web site, there are four Project Xtern sites in the state of Missouri.  Has anyone out there done an internship with any of them?  Was your experience beneficial to you?


----------



## yveblack (Jun 7, 2011)

I know this doesn't apply to your question, but I completed the three month xternship in IL @ Children's Memorial Hospital in Chicago. It was a great experience for me...unfortunately they didn't have any open positions when my time was completed. Good Luck

yveblack


----------



## williamsja (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for your input - I'm glad to hear it was a positive experience for you, even if it didn't lead to a job.


----------



## Alicia Scott (Jun 15, 2011)

*Missouri*

I am from Missouri but now live in Texas. I saw that post also and seem to think it was at the University of Missouri Hosptial. That would be a teaching hosptial. Coding for a teaching hosptial can be a real learning experience I am sure. If it was them it will be in Columbia which is almost smack dab in the middle of Missouri. Lots of networking can be done there!

Alicia, CPC


----------

